# worming with Ivomec and safeguard



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a couple questions for all you goat people. My Nubian doe has had clumpy loose stools for a few days so I took a fecal sample to the vet this morning. He said she had a moderate barber pole worm load and quite a bit of coccidia in her stool. Gave me corid for the coccidia and told me to use a combination of safeguard and ivomec for the worms. Anyone ever use this together? He also didn't mention if I should do more than one dose so I'm going to give him a call in the morning. This is a doe that I milk and I don't know if there is a milk withdrawal time for the corid. Anyone know if there is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want to do a 3 to 5 day treatment of safeguard. It should be dosed at 1cc per 10 lbs liquid or 3 times the horse dose for paste.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - my vet also recommends dosing with both Safeguard and Ivomec. He says give the Safeguard for Goats liquid at 3 times the dose on the bottle for three days straight, and one of those days give Ivomec (cattle injectable but given to goats orally!) at 1mL per 40 lbs body weight. Then repeat this all in 3 weeks. 

I'm in Connecticut and this has worked for me for the most part although on some few occasions/severe cases he has had to give Cydectin.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I don't know about the milk withdrawal with Corid but I personally would not be drinking the milk anytime I'm pumping chemicals in to the goat...


----------



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

My vet didn't say to use the safeguard three days in a row but I'm going to do it anyway. Can't hurt anything at this stage. I'm hoping I don't have any kind of resistance built up in my herd since I don't normally use chemical wormers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you rarely use chemical dewormers then the parasites in your herd should have very little resistance and this regimen should work great as long as you dose correctly and repeat the correct dose as directed above.

What is the dosage that the vet provided for the Corid?


----------



## jaborseth (Mar 9, 2011)

He told me to put it in the water at 5cc per gallon and let that be the only thing they have to drink.


----------

